# Long Term Storage Food: Density Chart.



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I was looking high and low for these numbers and this is what I found so I though ti would share.

I presume them to be accurate.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...storage/how_much_food_fits_in_a_container.htm


----------

